# I'm sorry, guys



## Guest (Aug 20, 2000)

This board is the most wonderful place! I tell you, I've been feeling sorry for myself, with no one to talk to (don't want to worry family and friends), but the people here are so empathetic and supportive, I just have to feel better! Forgive me, but for a while I thought this was just a sappy place where people tried to "cheer each other up," but now I believe that it's the only place where I can say how I really feel. The "I'm sorry" comes from the bitterness and depression that I have been venting here the last few times I wrote. I'm certain that many on this board suffer far more than I do, because I still can work full time (with a lot of effort) and I have a supportive husband and boss. It's just that it's so hard to let go of the person I used to be. I feel like so much less of a person now. But then, Calida and Feisty and all you guys act like it really matters to you how I feel. So, I now resolve to straighten up and fly right. Thank you, everyone.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Dixiebell:It's funny that you posted a message today. I was thinking about you the other day. Haven't heard from you in a long time and was wondering how you are doing? I agree that this board is the best. We've become friends and family. We understand what you are going through. It doesn't matter if some of us are suffering more, as long as we can talk to each other and share our experiences. It's like you said (others who don't have fm, don't quite understand the extent of it). One of things that I learned over the years was that I had to mourn the body that I use to have and the things I use to be able to do. Once I did that, I was able to accept the fm much better. It doesn't mean that I stop living. I still do what I can, but with limitations. I, like the rest of our members keep on trying different things in hopes that we will come across something that will make us feel better. That is all we can do for now, one day at a time. Please hang in there and remember to take time for yourself. I'm glad to hear from you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2000)

Dixiebell,As far as I am concerned, there is no apology necessary. We are all just human and cannot help but feel sorry for ourselves sometimes. And we all long for "the person that we used to be."Yes, it really does matter to us how you feel. I hope you will come back and post any time you feel like it, whether to cry, whine, spread some joy, whatever.Here is a little cartoon I found that really tickled me. I hope you get a laugh out of it. It's to strenghthen our resolve to straighten up and fly right.














calida


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi Dixie and everybody else, It is very good to hear from you dixie . I fully understand what you are saying . This group has helped me deal with all this pain . I am glad that I have a place to blow off steam . I hide my pain alot and I come here to talk about it with others that understand . I have not been diagnoised with fibro yet . I go to a Ruemy on the 29 th . Even if we find out it is something diffrent than fibro. I would still come here because of all the great people here . PAIN is PAIN no matter what kind . We all have to come to terms with what life has given us and for me this group has helped me alot. Just having a place to talk with peole that deal with PAIN everyday is a blessing. So hang in ther dixie and feel free to post anytime. Pat


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2000)

love the picture!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2000)

Thanks, Montanna...It's good to see you again and hope you're doing well.calida


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2000)

Hi Dixie,I wanted to post to let you know we do care and we understand everything you are going through. Boggs and everyone here are right, pain is pain and the level of suffering doesn't change the suffering. I sometimes wonder how I survived without this board, for the first time in years I found people who understand the real struggle envolved in just getting through the day.I have learned to accept that I will never be the person I use to be, but many positive things have come from that, in many ways I think I'm a better person for it. I learned not to take the little things for granted, like being able to curl my own hair, and I no longer mourn the sleep I miss, instead I bake, or take my tea onto the deck and watch the sun come up, I figured I will get to sleep forever when I'm dead, so I try to take pleasure in being awake. And most importantly, the weaker my body became, the stronger my spirit grew. We are all such strong people that we think complaining is a sign of weakness. My husband once told me never to worry about being a "whinner", he said he admired and even envied the courage I showed everyday, just because I got out of bed and tried. I'm so proud of everyone here, because it does take courage and strength to get out of bed and face our lives. So what if there are days when we need to draw a little extra support from each other, thats what life is really all about.Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2000)

A beautiful post, Lori Ann. I think you've said it all.calida


----------

